# Im on 2ww and was wondering about testing



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi

My test date is October 13 and I can barely hold on. I had blast transfer on Wednesday so Ive got a whole week to go yet!
My stomach is in knots.

I havent tested early yet, though Im tempted. Im now 9 days past egg collection or 9 days past ovulation if you like. 

I was wondering even though you are not supposed to, has anyone tested early and if so what is the earliest they have tested? 

Lotsky x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Lotsky!

I didn't realise you were having treatment again - wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for a BFP!!

Sue


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Lotsky,

I would say dont test early   

Good luck hun      

Nikki xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

im soooo stupid, i just peed on a ovulation testing kit, dont askwhy, well pee on a stick said that it can be used as a pregnancy testing kit. I then left it to 'dry' on a radiator for half an hour. needless to say result is of course invalid as way to soon ........


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

My advice would be to not test early. I stuck it out for the whole two weeks. Good luck with getting BFP  luv Tracy x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

congratulations on your BFP!

How did you manage to keep away from the sticks.? Any tips? Im driving myself bonkers!


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi lotsky
Recognised your name, so you went for another round of ivf!  I cannot believe our dates are so close as I had Et on Thursday and test date is 14th so we are on the 2ww together good luck.  I just started posting on the 2ww thread with tx why not come over. 
I really would advise against testing early, I did last time had a faint line with a good imagination and with a bad one none and i went into a downward spiral only to have a postive a few days later.  Just wait its much better for you in the long run, if you do test early just go by one or two days but not more.
Good luck and keep in touch.
Love
Susie


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello! How are you!

I hope you are well and the same of course to your family. Thanks for your words Ill move to 2ww with TX board and see you there!

x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ohhh its my birthday 13th - must be a lucky day!     

wishing you lots of luck and dont test early - its not worth the hassle from what ive read!


----------



## sum (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Lotsky,

I am on the 2WW too...i am testing on the same date..Oct 13th at 10:15...yikes! This is my first IVF. Trying to think   and  for it to work....every twinge I am analyzing....sending you lots and lots of   I'm def gonna test before hospital app, but gonna try and hold on until the day if i can...

sumx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

good luck sum lets hope 13 is a lucky number for us!!


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

THINK OF THE KITTENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sum (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Lotsky  not long now! counting the final few days and trying to keep busy  .....


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

I feel awful my stomach is so sore and swollen from the cyclogest ( at least I think its that ) Either that or its my overies


----------



## sum (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah...me too, bit uncomfy  . Haven't had quite so much water the past few days so that might not be helping


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi all
Could I ask your advice - I'm having a panic.......
Pee-ed on 2 clearblue sticks at 4am (not really needing to pee at all just couldn't sleep).I'm 12 days post et. 

And I CAN'T make out the tests and my DH isn't here to help!!!!!!!!!!!

So heres what looks like.....control line very dark blue. In the result box the horizontal line that shows up for a -ve is pale blue and obvious. But I think, there is the tiniest, thinnest, palest vertical line too. I'm so tired my eyes keep going and I can't tell. its so faint and I'm almost wondering if its just that one half of the results screen is a bit darker than the other so it just looks like a vertical line.  Its doesn't look like any of the pictures on the leaflet which either show a vey dark vertical or a clear pale +
This is quite cruel. By now it should just be a proper line shouldn't it?

Hellllllllllllllllllllpppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!


----------



## nicnac1505 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Lotsky, sum,

I test on 13th too (day 10 after et).  I'm in 2 minds. Plan to go in to work that day so was thinking of doing it on the Sunday so could prepare myself but then may be too early.

Anyway - wishing you all the luck in the world ladies x


----------



## sum (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Nic Nac, 

Sending you lots of   too...finding it really difficult today...test day monday so not long now, hoping and   that AF doesn't arrive before test day, my cycles are usually 26 days (due today) but due to the drugs not sure whether this could delay it, DR delayed it by 1 day before stimming.. Still bloated, get the odd twinge....so hard not knowing whether my embies are still with me   I hope they are  

Also all the fam know test day on Monday which at the moment just feels like added pressure   DH has been really supportive and is just as anxious as I am for news but don't want to test too early as from reading the threads doesn't always put your mind at rest even it is a BFP!

Sending big hugs and   to all those on the 2WW.


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

I hope its all going really well for everyone.... How is everyone feeling with test dates looming?


----------



## sum (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Lotsky,

Yep...quite scary and constantly being nicker checking...i woke up early this morning, couldn't wait any longer...I know...I know I wasn't going to but just couldn't wait!   yet....but this wait has been really tough.. Woke up DH at 6am...there was a faint line! Official test date 2morro....I am 13 DPEC, 10 DPET ,15th day since trigger. was faint but definitely there and not my imagination....  that it is not the trigger, used a sensitive test so 25mlu....3 day embies put back.

....feeling more positive for 2morro..keeping everything crossed ....won't test again til 2morro morning Official test day.

Sending you all   and lots of    Nicnac , Coully and all the girls on 2WW


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Sum- I think we can quietly say you did it!!      for tomorrow xxx


----------



## sum (Aug 14, 2008)

Just come back from the hospitall....its a  ...so so relieved. Been a tough 2WW... woke up again early this morning and did another test at 6am  it was a positive!  ...Yey! just had it confirmed at hospital. I am so excited...thanks for all your support and wishing you all loads and loads of   and   esp those girls testing today..


sum


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

Hi i'm on day three of the TWW. I do my test on the 30th feeling really nervous had two unsuccessful ICSI suspected ectopic and a miscarige in mey this year. Just had my FET on tuesday the 13th OCT. Hope your get   will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## sum (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck Porcia...i know how nerve racking the 2WW is...i will be thinking of you..sending you lots of   and  

sumx


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

Hi sumx, thanks for your support , feling quite down today having pain in my left sde and feel really dizzy. Had a phone call from work they want me to go back on monday not sure if i'm ready.


----------



## sum (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Porcia,

Sorry to hear your a bit down....sending you ... really is a roller coaster ride of emotions....I had lots of twinges and pains in my 2WW. Just need to try and take it easy and not do too much....re work if your not ready you could always get the docs to sign you off for a bit...

Sending you lots of   

sumx


----------

